# rotary rake gearbox problems



## Destinado (Sep 29, 2009)

Has anyone had problems with rotary rake gearboxes? I am interested in single rotary rakes of about 10-11 feet wide. If so, what makes/models had the problems? I am looking at Kuhn and Vicon specifically. Thanks.


----------



## Roverworks (Sep 25, 2009)

I have run a Kuhn rotary rake for 5 years. I like it very much; it does a great job at a fast pace. I thought it had a problem with the gears when new because the unit would produce a clacking noise when the PTO engaged turns out that is a design in the drive that protects the machine....at least that is what I was told by the dealer...Seems to be true but I cringe every time I hear it.

Alan


----------



## Destinado (Sep 29, 2009)

Roverworks said:


> I have run a Kuhn rotary rake for 5 years. I like it very much; it does a great job at a fast pace. I thought it had a problem with the gears when new because the unit would produce a clacking noise when the PTO engaged turns out that is a design in the drive that protects the machine....at least that is what I was told by the dealer...Seems to be true but I cringe every time I hear it.
> 
> Alan


Thank you, Roverworks. I know the gearboxes with the cam actuated rake bars can be very expensive in the event of a failure. I am trying to avoid a purchase with a built-in design problem, if there is one. The double reduction Kuhn gearbox design on the GA 4120TH is very good and should be strong and durable.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Roverworks said:


> I thought it had a problem with the gears when new because the unit would produce a clacking noise when the PTO engaged turns out that is a design in the drive that protects the machine....at least that is what I was told by the dealer...Seems to be true but I cringe every time I hear it.
> 
> Alan


Thats the slip clutch. My tedder does the same thing if you idle the tractor down too fast. On the smaller tractors with a manual PTO clutch it doesn't make any noise on start up, the ones with hydraulic clutches will make a click or two when starting up.


----------



## Cliff SEIA (Dec 18, 2008)

We have two Kuhn 4120 rakes, one has four seasons on it and the other has two and neither have had any mechanical issues. On the older one I did have to do a little welding on the frame that supports the windrow curtain but's it's raked alot of really rough ground and it wasn't something that kept us out of the field. The older of the two rakes has close to 2,000 acres on it now and even if it would cost us a dollar an acre in maintance (I don't think it will be anywhere near that high) the quality of the job it does more than makes up for it.


----------



## Destinado (Sep 29, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Thats the slip clutch. My tedder does the same thing if you idle the tractor down too fast. On the smaller tractors with a manual PTO clutch it doesn't make any noise on start up, the ones with hydraulic clutches will make a click or two when starting up.


Thank you, mlappin. I will look for a similar noise/indicator. I appreciate it.


----------



## Destinado (Sep 29, 2009)

Cliff SEIA said:


> We have two Kuhn 4120 rakes, one has four seasons on it and the other has two and neither have had any mechanical issues. On the older one I did have to do a little welding on the frame that supports the windrow curtain but's it's raked alot of really rough ground and it wasn't something that kept us out of the field. The older of the two rakes has close to 2,000 acres on it now and even if it would cost us a dollar an acre in maintance (I don't think it will be anywhere near that high) the quality of the job it does more than makes up for it.


Thank you very much, Cliff. I really like the apparent strength in the Kuhn double reduction gearbox as I believe it spreads the shock/loads over a much bigger gearset. I appreciate you taking the time to answer.


----------

